# 3540 HST Electrical Schematic



## Roger Moore (Oct 6, 2020)

Bought a Mahindra Shop Service Manual for my 3540 HST and the electrical schematic page is so small I can’t read it even with a magnifying glass. Just a blur! Anyone have a readable schematic?


----------

